# sismo, seísmo



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá decimos solamente sismo; al leer esta nota pensé que se trataba de un error, pero veo en el DRAE que no es así.

¿Se usa seísmo en sus países?

Que conste que solamente pregunto por la palabra; lo otro lo dejamos para el Foro Surrealista.


----------



## Arpin

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá decimos solamente sismo; al leer esta nota pensé que se trataba de un error, pero veo en el DRAE que no es así.
> 
> ¿Se usa seísmo en sus países?
> 
> Que conste que solamente pregunto por la palabra; lo otro, que también produce sismo, lo dejamos para el Foro Surrealista.


----------



## jmx

En España, en lenguaje formal, actualmente se usa más "seísmo" que "sismo". A nivel de lenguaje coloquial, casi siempre se dice "terremoto".


----------



## XiaoRoel

En España se usa *seísmo*, pero no es raro oír _sismo_. Aunque lo normal es decir  *temblor (de tierra)* o *terremoto*.


----------



## Namarne

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Se usa seísmo en sus países?


Sí, en España sí. Yo diría que años ha solía emplearse siempre *seísmo*. Es solo una impresión personal, pero diría que *sismo *ha ido ganando terreno (en los medios de comunicación, por supuesto, pues en la lengua cotidiana la palabra de uso es _terremoto_, claro). 

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

Namarne said:


> Sí, en España sí. Yo diría que años ha solía emplearse *seísmo*. Es solo una impresión personal, pero diría que *sismo *ha ido ganando terreno (en los medios de comunicación, por supuesto, pues en la lengua cotidiana la palabra de uso es _terremoto_, claro).
> 
> Saludos.


 
Otra diferencia interesante. En México sismo y terremoto son cosas distintas, un terremoto siempre implica destrucción. Los sismos no necesariamente, ya que varían de intensidad hasta llegar a ser completamente imperceptibles para los seres humanos, aunque no para el sismógrafo. En fin, todos los terremotos son sismos, pero no todos los sismos son terremotos.


----------



## luisg

mirx said:


> Otra diferencia interesante. En México sismo y terremoto son cosas distintas, un terremoto siempre impica destrucción. Los sismos no necesariamente ya que varían de intensidad hasta llegar a ser completamente imperceptibles para los seres humanos, aunque no para el sismógrafo. En fin, todos los terremotos son sismos, pero no todos los sismos son terremotos.


Igual en Colombia, terremoto es un sismo muy fuerte. Seísmo no es usual, pero se escucha en ocasiones.


----------



## ManPaisa

luisg said:


> Igual en Colombia, terremoto es un sismo muy fuerte. Seísmo no es usual, pero se escucha en ocasiones.



Totalmente de acuerdo.  Un terremoto no es un sismo cualquiera.

Lo de _seísmo _lo leo normalmente en textos que se originan en España.


----------



## Namarne

mirx said:


> Otra diferencia interesante. En México sismo y terremoto son cosas distintas, un terremoto siempre implica destrucción. Los sismos no necesariamente, ya que varían de intensidad hasta llegar a ser completamente imperceptibles para los seres humanos, aunque no para el sismógrafo. En fin, todos los terremotos son sismos, pero no todos los sismos son terremotos.


OK, captado el mensaje.  Seguramente soy yo el que desconoce la diferencia entre seísmo, sismo, terremoto, temblor de tierra, sacudida...  Solamente pensaba en el uso codiano. 

Saludos.


----------



## romanoff

Bueno, Ricardo Soca en su página de El Castellano en su "Palabra del día" nos dice algo sobre sismo, seísmo y terremoto:

*Sismo, seísmo, terremoto*

_Sismo, seísmo_ y _terremoto_ son tres sinónimos perfectamente intercambiables que se aplican a los movimientos telúricos causados por el desplazamiento de placas tectónicas en el interior del planeta. Los dos primeros provienen del griego _seismos_ (agitación, sacudida) y el tercero, del latín_ terraemotus_, formada por terrae (tierra) y motus (movimiento).
_Sismo_ y _seísmo_ fueron incorporadas en 1947 al diccionario de la Academia, aunque ya habían aparecido en 1918 en el de Rodríguez Navas, tras haber llegado a nuestra lengua desde el francés _séisme_, empleado desde la segunda mitad del siglo XIX. _Terremoto_, en cambio, que aparecía en diccionarios castellanos desde 1505, a veces bajo la forma _tremoto_, es la palabra que realmente se emplea en el uso corriente, con excepción de la prensa y los textos de geólogos. Y no olvidemos la expresión sinónima_ temblor de tierra,_ registrada en todos los diccionarios castellanos, que heredamos directamente del latín_ tremor terrae,_ ya empleada por Plinio con su denotación actual.


----------



## ManPaisa

Namarne said:


> OK, captado el mensaje.  Seguramente soy yo el que desconoce la diferencia entre seísmo, sismo, terremoto, temblor de tierra, sacudida...  Solamente pensaba en el uso codiano.
> 
> Saludos.



Es que en los lugares donde es normal sentir esos movimientos, no es lo mismo oír _Ayer hubo un sismo en México_ que _Ayer hubo un terremoto en México._  Los sismos allí son casi de todos los días. Los terremotos, afortunadamente, no.



romanoff said:


> Bueno, Ricardo Soca en su página de El Castellano en su "Palabra del día" nos dice algo sobre sismo, seísmo y terremoto:
> 
> *Sismo, seísmo, terremoto*
> 
> _Sismo, seísmo_ y _terremoto_ son tres sinónimos perfectamente intercambiables que se aplican a los movimientos telúricos causados por el desplazamiento de placas tectónicas en el interior del planeta.


El autor, ¿es español?
Eso podría explicar el que no reconozca diferencias entre los términos.


----------



## Juan Nadie

ManPaisa said:


> El autor, ¿es español?
> Eso podría explicar el que no reconozca diferencias entre los términos.


Pues parece ser que es de uruguayo. Ahora, puede que en Uruguay no haya diferencias, pero eso ya no lo sé.


----------



## romanoff

Ricardo Soca es un periodista uruguayo, creador de una página del idioma español Elcastellano.org, autor entre varios libros de "La fascinante historia de las palabras". Existe en la red muchísima información sobre su vida y obra.


----------



## ManPaisa

Juan Nadie said:


> Pues parece ser que es de uruguayo. Ahora, puede que en Uruguay no haya diferencias, pero eso ya no lo sé.



Puede ser.  Que yo recuerde, Uruguay no sufre de esos movimientos seísmicos--o por lo menos no se oye que sucedan.  Las principales fallas están del lado del Pacífico y en el Caribe.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ManPaisa said:
			
		

> El autor, ¿es español?
> Eso podría explicar el que no reconozca diferencias entre los términos


En el sur de España los hay, afortunadamente poco frecuentes.  Experimenté varios sismos, ningún terremoto, y la diferencia entre ambos términos para los pueblos americanos que los sufren la incorporé cuando viví en Bogotá (y luego en Chile, más de lo mismo).


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:
			
		

> Totalmente de acuerdo. Un terremoto no es un sismo cualquiera.



Pero sigue siendo un sismo, nada lo descalifica como tal.
Sismo es un término genérico y se puede usar para cualquier intensidad, no así las otras opciones.  Tiene perfecto sentido hablar de un sismo grado 2, o un sismo grado 8.
Temblor y terremoto en cambio son palabras más explícitas en cuanto a dar una idea de la intensidad del movimiento.   Pero ambas son sinónimos de sismo.
Y por acá hemos tenido algunos, incluído el más fuerte que registra la historia.
Saludos.
_


----------



## WTF

Sismo y seísmo como sinónimos pero lo más frecuente es sismo. "Temblor" para un sismo suave y "terremoto" para uno fuerte (encima de 7 grados en la escala de Richter). Pero ahora que reviso el DLE "terremoto", "sismo" y "seísmo" son sinónimos.
¿Será que la RAE no diferencia o en varios países se esta usando mal "terremoto"?


----------



## ManPaisa

WTF said:


> Sismo y seísmo como sinónimos pero lo más frecuente es sismo. "Temblor" para un sismo suave y "terremoto" para uno fuerte (encima de 7 grados en la escala de Richter). Pero ahora que reviso el DLE "terremoto", "sismo" y "seísmo" son sinónimos.
> ¿Será que la RAE no diferencia o en varios países se esta usando mal "terremoto"?



Te faltó la posibilidad de que la RAE no entienda bien el uso de esas palabras de este lado del charco.


----------



## Aviador

romanoff said:


> Bueno, Ricardo Soca en su página de El Castellano en su "Palabra del día" nos dice algo sobre sismo, seísmo y terremoto:
> 
> *Sismo, seísmo, terremoto*
> 
> _Sismo, seísmo_ y _terremoto_ son tres sinónimos perfectamente intercambiables que se aplican a los movimientos telúricos causados por el desplazamiento de placas tectónicas en el interior del planeta. Los dos primeros provienen del griego _seismos_ (agitación, sacudida) y el tercero, del latín_ terraemotus_, formada por terrae (tierra) y motus (movimiento).
> _Sismo_ y _seísmo_ fueron incorporadas en 1947 al diccionario de la Academia, aunque ya habían aparecido en 1918 en el de Rodríguez Navas, tras haber llegado a nuestra lengua desde el francés _séisme_, empleado desde la segunda mitad del siglo XIX. _Terremoto_, en cambio, que aparecía en diccionarios castellanos desde 1505, a veces bajo la forma _tremoto_, es la palabra que realmente se emplea en el uso corriente, con excepción de la prensa y los textos de geólogos. Y no olvidemos la expresión sinónima_ temblor de tierra,_ registrada en todos los diccionarios castellanos, que heredamos directamente del latín_ tremor terrae,_ ya empleada por Plinio con su denotación actual.


Me imagino que don Ricardo no es un erudito en geología ni sismología ni tiene por qué serlo, pero hay un error en su explicación. Dice: "..._movimientos telúricos causados por el desplazamiento de placas tectónicas en el interior del planeta_...". En realidad el desplazamiento de las placas tectónicas sucede en la superficie del planeta y la profundidad de la mayoría de los terremotos (su hipocentro) no supera los 150 kilómetros.
Chile es el país más sísmico del planeta y el mayor terremoto registrado en el mundo sucedió en mayo de 1960 en las cercanías de la ciudad de Valdivia y tuvo una magnitud (escala de Richter) de 9,5 grados y un efecto percibido (escala de Mercalli) de intensidad XI. Imaginarán ustedes que a menudo se habla por acá de sismos. Los términos empleados en relación a ellos son de uso frecuente para todos los chilenos. Aquí se dice normalmente _sismo_ en el lenguaje formal. Muy rara vez (la última vez hace mucho tiempo ya) he oído la variante _seísmo_.
También aqui el público en general distingue entre _temblor_ (un sismo débil) y _terremoto_ (un sismo de gran intensidad).

Saludos.


----------



## Winter

Los diarios de hoy hablan del sismo / terremoto ocurrido en Haití el 12-01-2010, que fue devastador.

A la vez hablan de 8 sismos / temblores / movimientos (telúricos) ocurridos en Argentina en la última semana, los que no produjeron víctimas ni daños.

Aunque son sinónimos, nunca escuche hablar de terremoto si el hecho no produjo víctimas / daños. Pero sí se usa sismo para cualquier tipo de movimiento, devastador o suave.

Seísmo no es de uso común por acá, pero lo he leído algunas veces.


----------



## tatius

Me parece lógico pensar que en zonas propensas a los terremotos, el lenguaje se vaya enriqueciendo con matices y que sismo deje de ser sinónimo de terremoto para expresar una diferencia de grado. Pero eso no quita que en otros lugares más estáticos (telúrica y lingüísticamente) sean sinónimos.

Personalmente, desde España, prefiero "seísmo" a "sismo" y, en cambio, diría "movimiento sísmico" y jamás "movimiento seísmico".


----------



## Vampiro

tatius said:


> Me parece lógico pensar que en zonas propensas a los terremotos, el lenguaje se vaya enriqueciendo con matices y que sismo deje de ser sinónimo de terremoto para expresar una diferencia de grado. Pero eso no quita que en otros lugares más estáticos (telúrica y lingüísticamente) sean sinónimos.


Al menos dos chilenos hemos dicho que acá no hay tal matiz, y que sismo es una palabra utilizada para cualquier movimiento telúrico, independiente de su intensidad.
Y si hay país al que se le mueve el piso, ese es Chile.
Las otras palabras, ya se dijo, dependen de la intensidad del movimiento, nadie hablaría de un terremoto grado 2 ni de un temblor grado 8, pero sismo es perfectamente aplicable en ambos casos.
Sólo es cuestión de entrar a Google y ver las páginas de la prensa para verificar que en el caso de Haiti (el terremoto más reciente) se habla de sismo en Haiti, o terremoto en Haiti, sin hacer mayor diferencia.
Por otro lado me parece muy bueno el apunte de Aviador respecto del error en el artículo citado. El movimiento de placas no ocurre “al interior” de la tierra, sino en la parte más superficial, la litósfera, y de hecho todos los países están sobre alguna placa y se mueven con ella.  Los terremotos o movimentos sísmicos ocurren en la zona en que estas placas se encuentran, las llamadas fallas geológicas.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

De acuerdo, Vamp.  

Todos son sismos (o seísmos) pero no todos son terremotos. Los temblores son sismos menos fuertes que los terremotos.


----------



## ze-bas

Aca en chile no se usa (y no se si todo saben que existe) seísmo
Para todos los tipos de movimientos de tierra se ocupa la palabra sismo, y se pueden dividir si son de baja intensidad (temblores) o si son de alta intensidad (terremotos).


----------



## turi

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola a todos.

¿Alguien podría explicarme la diferencia entre sismo y seísmo? ¿Si no la hay, cual sería la más adecuada para utilizar?

Gracias por adelantado.

Saludos, t.


----------



## murciana

Hola turissa

Parece ser que la diferencia básica es que en Hispanoamérica usan *sismo *mientras que en España nos decantamos más por la forma que más se parece al original griego, _seismós_, *seísmo*.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Para mí es lo mismo, pero por aquí decimos *sismo*.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Hace un par de horas estaba comiendo con una doctora en Medicina por la Universidad de Caracas, y que ha ejercido suprofesion en Panamá. 
Hablando de los terremotos que se suceden en la isla de Hierro, Canarias, ha dicho 'sismos'. Como no cabe pensar que sea inculta, y por lo que leo en este hilo, he de concluir que es un modismo del español americano, al que no cabe poner peros por más que nos suene extraño a los que decimos 'seísmo' en esta Península, 'una meseta pedregosa y seca, llena de curas y moscas, donde se toca la guitarra'.


----------



## Erreconerre

turissa said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> ¿Alguien podría explicarme la diferencia entre sismo y seísmo? ¿Si no la hay, cual sería la más adecuada para utilizar?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.
> 
> Saludos, t.



Por aquí sólo se usa *sismo*; me suena más natural porque el instrumento que mide su intensidad se llama *sismógrafo*, no *seismógrafo*.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Lo más apropiado, en mi opinión, es "sismo".
Quien prefiera "seísmo" deberá decir también cosas como "Mi amiga Eirene me eidolatra; lo digo sin eironeia".


----------



## Grux

Yo prefiero decir _terremoto_, así no hay problema 

Pero volviendo a la cuestión, también se habla de movimientos sísmicos, nunca "seísmicos".

Edit: he visto que en América se reserva el nombre de terremoto para los movimientos sísmicos de intensidad elevada. En España en cambio terremoto se emplea como sinónimo de movimiento sísmico independientemente de su intensidad, incluso en fuentes autorizadas como ésta.


----------



## campem

Quiviscumque said:


> Lo más apropiado, en mi opinión, es "sismo".
> Quien prefiera "seísmo" deberá decir también cosas como "Mi amiga Eirene me eidolatra; lo digo sin eironeia".



Estuvo muy bueno. Saludos.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo creo que ambas son correctas y añado terremoto, del RAE:

*sismo**.*
(De _seísmo_).
*1. *m. Terremoto o sacudida de la tierra producida por causas internas.

*seísmo**.*
(Del gr. σεισμός, sacudida).
*1. *m. *terremoto.*

*terremoto**.*
(Del lat. _terraemōtus_).
*1. *m. Sacudida del terreno, ocasionada por fuerzas que actúan en lo interior del globo.


Aunque le DRAE con seísmo te remite a terremoto.

Saludos


----------



## turi

Pues parece que queda claro que no está tan claro. Me gusta tu explicación, murciana.

Gracias y saludos a todos por vuestras aportaciones.

t.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

El argumento de que, dado que se habla de movimientos 'sísmicos' y de 'sismógrafo', lo correcto es decir 'sismo' tiene la misma validez en sentido contrario.
Ejemplos de disparidades semejantes hay en abundancia en español. Puesto que se dice 'paternal', al padre deberíamos llamarlo 'patre'; ya dado que 'orfanato' es la casa donde se acoge a los 'huérfanos', estos deberían ser llamados 'órfanos', lo cual además sería más consecuente con el  origen greco-latino de la palabra.
Difiero, en apariencia, de Turissa. La cosa para mi está clara, en el español que se habla en América predomina el uso de 'sismo' y en España decimos habitualmente 'seísmo', palabras ambas correctas y que  cada uno es libre de usar según sus preferencias.
En cuanto a los 'terremoto' y 'temblor de tierra', dos formas de llamar a los 'sismos' o seísmos', yo entendería que el temblor es menos violento que el terremoto, y los daños son consiguientemente menores o nulos; pero no sé lo que otras personas pensarían. Me inclino a aceptar lo que sobre esa materia digan los chilenos, que son maestros en convivir con ese fenómeno.
También se llaman 'movimientos de tierra' y no precisamente de rotación o traslación, solo de 'sacudidón'.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, el uso es similar al de Chile, y no podría ser de otra manera ya que formamos parte de la misma región sísmica. _Sismo _es una palabra de uso normal y habitual para referirse a cualquier movimiento telúrico (ah, en la prensa también se usa a menudo esa frase_ 'movimiento telúrico'_). Cuando hablamos de '_temblor_' nos referimos a un sismo de poca intensidad, esos que padecemos varias veces al año, que muchas veces apenas se sienten, y que no producen daños. Un _terremoto _en cambio es un sismo de gran intensidad, altamente destructivo, y que nadie puede dejar de notar. 

_-¿Sentiste el temblor de anoche?
- Uy, no. Me dormí temprano y ni me di cuenta._

(Ese diálogo sería imposible con _terremoto_. No hay manera de que no te des cuenta cuando ocurre uno.)


----------

